# Willow island /devols dam



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Any body else on here fish either or both places on a regular basis


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

At certain times, I fish Devola, usually from a boat. I haven't been there yet this year, as there's been quite a bit of water coming over it. I've never fish Willow Island. I don't know if it's open to fish yet, or not.

Do you fish them?


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Water and weather permitting I try to hit each spot once or twice a week from the bank occasionally from a boat when conditions are better. they are putting the finishing touches on willow island I have parked up by the culvert never been ran off or confronted yet . I go mainly for eyes and crappie but i am happy with whatever bites. What do you fish for ? Are you from this area ?


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice to see somebody else on here that fishes the same spots I see/meet people everytime I go apparently no one else is on ogf


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

joshgreer5 said:


> Nice to see somebody else on here that fishes the same spots I see/meet people everytime I go apparently no one else is on ogf


I'm near Athens. No, you very rarely meet anybody from OGF around here. When I lived in Dayton, it seemed like I was constantly running into someone from here.

It's about a 45 minute drive to the Marietta ramp, so I don't get there as often as I'd like. It also seems like I'm either busy or spending my free time fishing Erie when the best river bites are going on. I usually fish it for eyes or hybrids. Didn't do to good last year. We didn't catch very many hybrids, but, the ones we did get were good ones. I did catch quite a few crappie on one trip in June. I couldn't believe they were up in that fast shallow water that late in the year.

Do you ever try Belleville or Racine?


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Belleville prob a few times a year never fished Racine


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Racine has really been sucking the last few years. I don't know what happened. I usually do pretty good at Belleville, although I didn't do to good this last fall. It just doesn't seem like I catch as many fish in the river as I used to. Several guys I know share the same view, so I know it's not just me, lol. I've even struggled with crappie in some of my normally productive spots. All the other pools/dams seem to still have good fishing after reading the reports on here.

Where are you from?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I Fish said:


> I'm near Athens. No, you very rarely meet anybody from OGF around here. When I lived in Dayton, it seemed like I was constantly running into someone from here.
> 
> It's about a 45 minute drive to the Marietta ramp, so I don't get there as often as I'd like. It also seems like I'm either busy or spending my free time fishing Erie when the best river bites are going on. I usually fish it for eyes or hybrids. Didn't do to good last year. We didn't catch very many hybrids, but, the ones we did get were good ones. I did catch quite a few crappie on one trip in June. I couldn't believe they were up in that fast shallow water that late in the year.
> 
> Do you ever try Belleville or Racine?


im from Nelsonville but I mainly only fish for catfish most of the time


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

churchtown just outside of marietta


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

slimdaddy45 said:


> im from Nelsonville but I mainly only fish for catfish most of the time


Where do you usually go?

You know, if a thread like this was going in any of the other locations ( Southwest, Central, etc) it would probably be 3 pages by now, lol.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yea I'm surprised there is not more people in Southeast oh and I normally go to devols I work nightshift and the dam is 5-10 min from work depending on which side I go to


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I Fish said:


> Where do you usually go?
> 
> You know, if a thread like this was going in any of the other locations ( Southwest, Central, etc) it would probably be 3 pages by now, lol.


I fish the Muskingum from McConnelsville to Marietta and on the Ohio I fish from Marietta to Gallopolis and of course the Hocking river but last year I fished mostly the Muskingum caught the flathead in my avatar out of it 49.5 '' long not sure on wt but we guessed him to be well over 60# got him around Beverly


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

We've caught some big ones below all the dams. My cousin has something at Devola figured out. His biggest last year was over 50# that's as high as his scales went. He catches them on a swim bait, lol.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi guys! Can you tell me if they opened Willow Island area yet? I was there 2 weeks ago and they had signs up that said opening in the spring. I did the long walk but am hoping to get my 78 year old buddy down by the dam. He doesnt get around too good.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Went this morning caught 1 drum and 1 white bass on 2.75 joshy slush color before getting rained out 
seen a walleye that was caught on Sat morn that went 27" 6 1/2 lb 
All was up by the culvert


----------

